# Felix the fox clothing



## air78 (17 October 2007)

Does anyone know if you can still get the Felix the fox hoodies etc?


----------



## hunteress (17 October 2007)

www.pspolos.co.uk hope this helps or google it.


----------



## air78 (17 October 2007)

I tried google earlier, but the fight the ban site was as close as i got.

Thankyou


----------



## hunter4eva (17 October 2007)

Here you go....
http://www.felixmerchandise.com/


----------



## soggy (18 October 2007)

Purrrrfeeecccct! 

Thanx


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (20 October 2007)

I got mine at a P2P :grin:


----------



## psclothing (3 January 2008)

Hi

felix clothing is available through www.fighttheban.com or www.psclothing.co.uk Both sites get you to the same place, our website. There are no pictures yet but the tops are the same as the ones pictured in the rest of the site. Any more info please ring 01258 454114.

many thanks

ps clothing


----------

